# Looking for a recipe for leather conditioning



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've done a few different ones. I suppose my favorite is 1:1 beeswax and vaseline melted together. Or even go heavier on the vaseline to make it easier to work. But you could also use neetsfoot oil or food grade mineral oil (sold as laxative at the drug store).

Do this in a double boiler (or a can inside a can with water in the outside can).


----------

